# Hand von Adal



## Breathdog (4. November 2010)

Kann mir jemand sagen ob man Hand von Adal noch bekommen kann ?

Soviel ich weiss hat eig nur noch die Quest in BT gefehlt. Nun frage ich euch kann ich die vor 4.0.3 noch nachholen ?

mfg Breathdog


----------



## Cassiopheia (4. November 2010)

Cazor schrieb:


> und mit Level 70 beendet werden.



falsch!

Mein Priester...:
LvL 80: 06.07.2009
HvA-Titel: 18.07.2009

Das mit der Quest-Annahme stimmt allerdings. Sollte man aber seitdem die Quest im Log gehabt haben, wird es noch gehen (hatte sie halt auch noch im Log, Kael'thas' Phiole hatte noch gefehlt). Weiß aber nimmer genau vor welchem Patch man sie angenommen haben musste. Glaub es war 3.0


----------



## Sarvan (4. November 2010)

Cassiopheia schrieb:


> falsch!
> 
> Mein Priester...:
> LvL 80: 06.07.2009
> ...



Ich glaube er meinte, dass sie ab lvl 70 beendet werden konnte.^^


----------



## Cazor (4. November 2010)

Sarvan schrieb:


> Ich glaube er meinte, dass sie ab lvl 70 beendet werden konnte.^^




Nein, ich meinte tatsächlich, man konnte den Titel nur bekommen, wenn man sie auf 70 beendet.
Das jan Ding, wenns nicht so wäre. Beim Champion der Naaru kann ich mich an die Debatte noch erinnern. 
Also ich meine ganz sicher, damals Blueposts zu dem Thema gelesen zu haben, die definitiv aussagten, der Titel würde nur vergeben, wenn man nicht höher als 70 wäre.
Übrigens gabs ne Möglichkeit, festzustellen, ob man die richtige "Phiolen der Ewigkeit" im Gepäck hatte. Eine war teilbar (die neue vermutlich) die andere nicht. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



http://forums.wow-europe.com/thread.html?topicId=6178470017&postId=61774750628&sid=3#8


----------



## Falathrim (4. November 2010)

Der Titel wurde mit Patch 3.0.2 aus dem Spiel genommen...davor war er also noch zu bekommen 

edit:


> On October 15 2008, Blizzard introduced Patch 3.0.2 which removed this title and the Champion of the Naaru, for reasons stated above. Players who earned the titles prior to Patch 3.0.2 still have the option to use it and the quest lines are still available, but they offer no title.
> 
> Note: Players who already had the final quest for either title at the time of 3.0.2 are still eligible to receive the title as long as they have never dropped the quest


Quelle: wowwiki (Nach einer Minute Google)


----------



## myxemio (4. November 2010)

Du musst - wenn du den Titel jetzt noch nachholen willst, einen bestimmten questabschnitt schon erledigt haben.

Die Startquest für die Questreihe wurde mit irgendeinem Patch entfernt, genauso wie bei dem Titel " Champion der Naaru ".

Jeder Queststand Nach dieser anfangsquest sollte jetzt noch beendet werden können und somit auch den Titel geben.

(Berichtigt mich, wenn ich falsch liege!!)

mfg


----------



## Breathdog (4. November 2010)

Wie gesagt SSC und FDS hab ich erledigt. 
Nur hab ich damals die Quest dann gelöscht ... nun würde ich die aber gern wieder annehmen war soviel ich weiss vor BT bei der Questannehme das Halsstück für BT hab ich ja auch


----------



## Esda (4. November 2010)

Cassiopheia schrieb:


> falsch!
> 
> Mein Priester...:
> LvL 80: 06.07.2009
> ...



Wie geil ist das denn? Dann kann ich den mit meinem Priest ja auch noch machen 
Danke, ich glaub ich orga mir mal in den nächsten Tagen ein FdS-Run!


----------



## Breathdog (4. November 2010)

http://wowdata.buffed.de/?q=13429 die Quest hab ich schon gemacht...


----------



## Buschy aka Serina (4. November 2010)

Irgendwie Schade das sie die Titel rausgepatch haben 
Ich für meinen Teil Spiele erst WoW wo BC zur neige ging und war 3 TAge vorm Wotlk Add on 70...


----------



## Breathdog (4. November 2010)

Ich geh glaub einfach ma in BT und schau bei den Typen da oben wo man reppen kann und so ...


----------



## Cassiopheia (4. November 2010)

Breathdog schrieb:


> Wie gesagt SSC und FDS hab ich erledigt.
> Nur hab ich damals die Quest dann gelöscht ... nun würde ich die aber gern wieder annehmen war soviel ich weiss vor BT bei der Questannehme das Halsstück für BT hab ich ja auch



du hast die kette für den bt port, aber die HvA quest nicht? in der questline schließt man erst die HvA ab und bekommt dann die Kette wenn ich mich richtig erinner  Grad nachgeschaut, für HvA reicht die Quest aus, deren Belohnung die (erste) Kette (ohne Port) wäre.

Quelle: http://www.wowwiki.c...ction_for_Akama

edit:


Breathdog schrieb:


> http://wowdata.buffed.de/?q=13429 die Quest hab ich schon gemacht...



dann fehlt dir die mh pre (phiolen) die bt pre hast du abgeschlossen (auch wenn die questline noch weiteregeht^^)
wenn du die auch gemacht hast, hast du die quests erst nach patch 3.0 angenommen bzw zwischendurch abgebrochen und neu angenommen und kannst den titel *nicht* mehr bekommen.


----------



## WotanGOP (4. November 2010)

Eine unserer Priesterinnen hat den Titel am 23.10.2010 bekommen. Sie hatte die Phiolenquest also zwei Jahre lang im Questlog. 
Hintergrund:
Der Titel ist an den Quest gebunden. Mit Patch 3.0.2 wurde der Quest durch einen neuen, ohne Titel, ersetzt, während alles andere gleich blieb. Es wurde also beim Annehmen des Quests etwas geändert, nicht aber bei der Abgabe.


----------



## Grrhh (4. November 2010)

So wie ich das verstehe:
Wenn jemand noch die originale Quest im QLog hat könnte er die doch teilen?


----------



## Redday (4. November 2010)

du kannst den titel definitiv nicht mehr bekommen seit wotlk.
hatte alle quests rechtzeitig angenommen, also zu BC zeiten, und nach abgabe gabs trotzdem keinen titel.

@ wotan, dabei kann es sich nur um ein missverständnis handeln.
falls das allerdings wirklich stimmen sollte, bitte ich um einen screenshot des erfolgslogs mit datum.
dann fordere ich den auch noch ein vom GM.

oder hatte sie die quest bereits abgeschlossen und nicht nur angenommen, nur eben erst vor 2 wochen abgegeben?


----------



## WotanGOP (4. November 2010)

Redday schrieb:


> @ wotan, dabei kann es sich nur um ein missverständnis handeln.
> falls das allerdings wirklich stimmen sollte, bitte ich um einen screenshot des erfolgslogs mit datum.
> dann fordere ich den auch noch ein vom GM.
> 
> oder hatte sie die quest bereits abgeschlossen und nicht nur angenommen, nur eben erst vor 2 wochen abgegeben?


Besagte Priesterin ist teil meiner 10er und auch meiner 25er Stammgruppe. Und so war ich live dabei, als sie den Quest erledigte, womit ich das Looten der Phiole von Kael'Thas meine, und der Erfolg hochpopte.
Ich hab auch eben extra noch im Arsenal nachgesehen gehabt, weil ich das Datum nicht 100%ig im Kopf hatte. Sieh dir Kisirana aus der Allianz der Schwerter auf Ambossar an. 
Da kannst du dir deinen Screenshot selbst machen.


----------



## Robinius (4. November 2010)

Ein Gildenkollege von mir hat die Quest jetzt auch erst mit Twink gemacht und den Titel am 18/07/2010 bekommen da er die Quest noch im Log hatte.


----------



## Dagobert001 (4. November 2010)

genaue situation mit meinem schami hab die BT questreihe mit lv 70ig fertiggemacht.

keals phiole hat mir nurnich gefeht bevor Wotlk herauskamm.

hab leider die quest beim hoch lv auf 80ig dan abgebrochen und später wieder angenommen um die quest fertigzumachen. 

Zählt aber leider nicht.

Ticket geschrieben und die antwort kamm auch . 

Ich hätte die Quest nicht abbrechen dürfen weil ich sie abgebrochen hab und am ... tag .. monat ... jahr wieder neu angenommen hab zählt es nicht.

und das obwohl ich den t5 kopf auf der bank liegen hab als beweiß des kills vorm addon.

einfach pech gehabt 

Also wenn du die Quest nicht schon seit vorm Addon im Questlog hast kannst den Titel dir nicht holen.


Kleiner Tip am Rande hol dir lieber den LK25er HC Titel der wird auch sauselten sein "..... das Licht des Morgens" und der klingt auch besser ;-)


----------



## Annovella (4. November 2010)

Cassiopheia schrieb:


> falsch!
> 
> Mein Priester...:
> LvL 80: 06.07.2009
> ...



AHJJAA

Genau aus dieserm Grund habe ich auch Champion der Naaru natürlich (nicht) bekommen! -.- Egal wann du die Quest angenommen hast, den Titel bekommst nichtmehr, ist bei HvA und CdN gleich. Habe die CdN Quest angenommen und weitergeführt in den ersten Wochen und dann, als einem gesagt wurde man kann die Quest noch machen wenn man sie schon vor dem Patch, der es rauspatchen sollte angenommen hat um den Titel noch zu bekommen, habe ich diese auch kurz nach dem Patch fertig gehabt. Titel? Nicht bekommen. Ticket? Der GM sagte er ist rausgepatcht worden wie HvA, es spielt keine Rolle wann sie angenommen wurde, also von daher: Habe ich einen schönen eher seltenen Titel nicht bekommen, weil Blizzard ihre eigenen Regeln nicht kennt und auf sie scheißt, danke! -.-


----------



## Mofeist (4. November 2010)

Wer ihn nicht BC bekommen hat, hat ihn auch nicht mehr verdient. Sorry, gibt genug andere Titel die ihr euch holen könnt.


----------



## Dabow (4. November 2010)

Den Titel kannst du nichtmehr bekommen, es sei denn : Du hast die Q damals angenommen und machst Sie heute zu Ende.

Hach wie schön, dass ich beide Titel hab *zwinker*


----------



## DeadAngel (4. November 2010)

Wieso ist das schlecht dass der Titel weg ist? Damals musste man was können um den zu erhalten (darum haben ihn ja auch nicht wirklich viele) und heute müsste man einfach nur autoschuss machen. Darum wurde es rausgenommen. Genauso wie ZA Bär...


----------



## Ceiwyn (4. November 2010)

Mofeist schrieb:


> Wer ihn nicht BC bekommen hat, hat ihn auch nicht mehr verdient. Sorry, gibt genug andere Titel die ihr euch holen könnt.



Warum soll man ihn nicht mehr verdient haben?


----------



## Cassiopheia (4. November 2010)

Nochmal zur Verdeutlichung... Man kann den Titel mit WotLK noch bekommen, aber 


nur wenn man es vor 3.0 angenommen hat (das war NICHT der Patch mit dem WotLK kam, sondern der wo die neuen Talente / das Achievement System kamen)
wenn man fast fertig war (zB nur die Phiolenquest gefehlt hat)
wenn man die Questreihe (nach dem Patch) nie abgebrochen und neu angenommen hat
*Patch 3.0 --> 15.10.2008
WOTLK --> 13.11.2008*

--> Arsenal-Beweise dafür wurden hier ja schon einige gepostet.

01.02.2009 Furry
18.07.2009 Yadira
23.10.2010 Kisirana

etc, mit bissl rumfragen könnt ich bestimmt noch einige Arsenal Links mehr posten..


edit:
zu den Postern über mir.. ich finds auch gut, dass man unter normalen Umständen den Titel nicht mehr bekommen kann, weil es zeigt, was man geleistet hat, als der Content noch aktuell war (außer halt bei den Ausnahmen, die die Quest noch hatten --> das sollten aber die wenigsten mit dem Titel sein)

edit2:



Annovella schrieb:


> Genau aus dieserm Grund habe ich auch Champion der Naaru natürlich (nicht) bekommen! -.- Egal wann du die Quest angenommen hast, den Titel bekommst nichtmehr, ist bei HvA und CdN gleich. Habe die CdN Quest angenommen und weitergeführt in den ersten Wochen und dann, als einem gesagt wurde man kann die Quest noch machen wenn man sie schon vor dem Patch, der es rauspatchen sollte angenommen hat um den Titel noch zu bekommen



dann warst du vielleicht noch nicht weit genug (bei der letzten Quest) oder hast sie vllt nach dem 3.0 Patch angenommen?


----------



## Talin78 (4. November 2010)

Weil es damals doch eher schwierig war da ranzukommen. Daher haben den auch nicht so sehr viele. Die Titel waren noch etwas besonderes. Habe leider auch nur Champion der Naaru aber darüber freue ich mich. HDA hats leider nicht ganz gereicht. 

Aber wenn ich den jetzt noch bekommen könnte, indem ich mit paar randoms auf 80 nen 30 Minuten rushrun durch ne Raidinstanz mache, wo man sich damals über wochen hinweg von Boss zu Boss weiter vorgetastet hat, würde ich mich nicht mehr über diesen Titel freuen können.


----------



## Mofeist (4. November 2010)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Warum soll man ihn nicht mehr verdient haben?



ähm, weil es keine Herausfoderung mehr darstellt das jetzt in Wotlk mit 10 lvl mehr und overgear x-mal mehr schaden x-mal mehr heal zu machen o.O?


----------



## Redday (4. November 2010)

WotanGOP schrieb:


> Besagte Priesterin ist teil meiner 10er und auch meiner 25er Stammgruppe. Und so war ich live dabei, als sie den Quest erledigte, womit ich das Looten der Phiole von Kael'Thas meine, und der Erfolg hochpopte.
> Ich hab auch eben extra noch im Arsenal nachgesehen gehabt, weil ich das Datum nicht 100%ig im Kopf hatte. Sieh dir Kisirana aus der Allianz der Schwerter auf Ambossar an.
> Da kannst du dir deinen Screenshot selbst machen.



ok danke,
dann frag ich mich echt wieso ich den damals nicht bekommen habe vor 2 jahren.


----------



## lilithb (4. November 2010)

Breathdog schrieb:


> Kann mir jemand sagen ob man Hand von Adal noch bekommen kann ?



nein.
der titel wurde bereits mit dem wotlk release entfernt


----------



## Lysozyma (4. November 2010)

Bei so vielen Mutmaßungen hier, würde ich mir einfach einen der tausend Random Raids auf BT suchen und einfach sehen, was passiert, wenn Du das letzte q-Item bekommst.


----------



## Dalmask (4. November 2010)

Also nochmal für alle, nur diejenigen die die questreihe vor WoLtK angenommen haben, können die beenden und den Titel einheimsen, alle die die q reihe mit WoLtK angenommen haben, können die q reihe beenden, bekommen aber keinen titel mehr. Hatte bei meinem Krieger die q noch während bc zeiten gemacht, und als mir nur noch das phylakterium von Frostraunen fehlte ( erster Boss Mount Hyal ) kam WoLtK, dann erstmal nen DK angefangen und der wurde zum main, dann letztes jahr november gemerkt ....halt da ist noch was beim krieger offen....Frostraunen gelegt gelootet q beendet und denoch den titel bekommen. hat nun beide alte titel 	cdn und hva. wichtig ist nur das die q angenommen worden ist bevor WoLtK war.


----------



## Eyatrian (4. November 2010)

passt nicht ganz zum Thema aber:  Ich hoffe dass das mit Licht des Morgen und Bezwinger des gefallenen Königs mit dem Addon auch so passiert.


----------



## madmurdock (4. November 2010)

Buschy schrieb:


> Irgendwie Schade das sie die Titel rausgepatch haben
> Ich für meinen Teil Spiele erst WoW wo BC zur neige ging und war 3 TAge vorm Wotlk Add on 70...



Aha, und was soll einem das nun sagen? Das Addon war auch vorher NICHT angekündigt? Lol. Der Titel war damals halt das Aushängeschild, dass man im Endcontent spielte. Hast du das gemacht? Nein. Du warst ja noch nicht mal 70. Es ist quasi ein Statussymbol, was man in der "Vergangenheit geleistet hat". (Die "-Zeichen sind extra dafür, falls nun die "RL-Rocker-Gang" wieder ihren Senf zu geben muss)

Heut zu Tage mit Lvl 80 könnte den Titel jeder bekommen, der in der Lage ist Quests anzunehmen und abzugeben.

Und nein, ich habe den Titel selbst nicht, weil ich zu der Zeit lieber ausserhalb von Wow meine Zeit verbracht habe, finde aber genau deswegen, dass der Titel ausschliesslich von Leuten getragen werden sollte, die auch zu 70er pre 30% Nerf Zeiten den dafür nötigen Content durchhatten (Sprich Kel und Vashj).


----------



## WackoJacko (5. November 2010)

Der Titel ist definitiv NICHT mehr erhältlich.


----------



## Schattenstoffspezi (5. November 2010)

Kurze Frage was ihr darüber denkt.
Hab grade nachgeschaut und gemerkt das ich die Quest auch noch von damals mit meinem 70er Hm habe. 
Denkt ihr es würde funktionieren das ich die Quest einem Freund teile und der die Quest dann meinem neuen Main teilt? Damit ich dann mit dem neuen Main den Titel einheimsen könnte?


----------



## Mofeist (5. November 2010)

ich hoffe es geht nicht, nichts gegen dich, aber was bringt dir es dir einen Titel zu erleechen den es eigentlich nur für Raider des Endcontents von BC gab? Fühlst du dich dann besser ?


----------



## WotanGOP (5. November 2010)

Lysozyma schrieb:


> Bei so vielen Mutmaßungen hier, würde ich mir einfach einen der tausend Random Raids auf BT suchen und einfach sehen, was passiert, wenn Du das letzte q-Item bekommst.


Ähm, falsch. 
Bei der Questreihe handelte es sich um die ursprüngliche Pre-Questreihe für den Tempel und Hyjal, ohne die man diesen gar nicht betreten durfte, bis das irgendwann geändert wurde.
Genauso war Champion der Naaru die Pre-Questreihe für die Festung der Stürme und den Schlangenschrein.

Im Tempel droppte demnach kein Questgegenstand für diese Questreihe, da der Tempel ja das Ziel war. 





rogerR schrieb:


> und weil es keine "Herausforderung"(lol) ist hat man den titel nicht verdient, grandiose logik, ein großer keks nur für dich


Es gibt doch nun wirklich genug Zeug, was sich jeder holen kann, ohne sich dafür anstrengen zu müssen. Da ist es schon gut, wenn wenigstens ein paar Sachen etwas besonderes bleiben. Und mit dem Titel erkennt man zumindest, daß der Träger nicht zur Generation Lichking gehört.


----------



## Cazor (6. November 2010)

Aaaalso, ich habe jetzt nochmal rumgeforscht und die ausschlaggebende Quest scheint nur die Phiolen der Ewigkeit zu sein.
Diese Quest gibts pre-WotLK mit der ID 10445 http://wowdata.buffed.de/?q=10445 (nicht teilbar)
und danach gibts die jetzige ID 13432  http://wowdata.buffed.de/?q=13432 (teilbar)

Inwiefern sich die Questreihe im Schattenmondtal da einreiht, weiß ich nicht. Wäre aber neugierig, denn meine Jägerin hat folgendes im Log:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Überall wird nur diese Quest erwähnt. Ich glaube mich aber erinnern zu können, dass auch die Schattenmondtalquestreihe (Akama Questreihe) damals begonnen werden musste.
Weiß man was genaues? Hier sind doch Leute, die den Titel erst bekommen haben. Reicht es die Questreihe im Schattenmond nachzuholen wenn man die Phiolenquest noch im Gepäck hat? 

Hier mal ein recht aufschlußreicher Kommentar bei wowhead (http://www.wowhead.com/?quest=13432)


> Just to clarify how to get the Hand of A'dal title. First of all, and most importantly, you need to have the pre-patch 2.4 version of the The Vials of Eternity quest (ID 10445) either completed or already in your log. If you have the post-patch version of the quest (ID 13432), you cannot now get the title. There are addons that allow you to check the quest ID of those in your log.
> 
> Secondly, you need to complete the A Distraction for Akama quest. This is part of the now defunct Black Temple attunement chain that begins with *Tablets of Baa'ri* (available in both Aldor and Scryer flavours) and continues with The Secret Compromised.


----------



## numisel (6. November 2010)

Ich hab mir damals den Titel mit meiner Gilde erspielt und es war ein geniales Gefühl, ihn endlich zu haben. Deshalb bin ich stolz auf den Titel: er hat einen gewissen Emotionenwert. Sowohl Champion der Naaru als auch Hand von A'dal.
Genauso bin ich auch stolz auf meinen Titel "Waffenträger". Das war zwar früher ein ziemlich niedriger PvP-Rang, aber dafür ist er heute was Besonderes.


Auf die Frage mit dem Titel erlangen:
Ich habs mit meinem Twink versucht, hatte die Phiolen-Quest auch noch aus der Zeit lange vor 3.0. Aber man brauchte auch die Akama-Endquest vor dem Patch, und die hatte ich leider nicht.


----------



## BlazerFS (6. November 2010)

Hi ich habe die questreihe sogar noch zu bc zeiten abgeschlossen mit meinem druiden damals , das war schon eine woche nachdem HvA rausgepatched wurde .
Ich habe ALLE quest gemacht die damals zu den titel führten und habe ihn damals schon nichtmehr bekommen weil er rausgepatched wurde.


----------



## Cazor (7. November 2010)

numisel schrieb:


> Auf die Frage mit dem Titel erlangen:
> Ich habs mit meinem Twink versucht, hatte die Phiolen-Quest auch noch aus der Zeit lange vor 3.0. Aber man brauchte auch die Akama-Endquest vor dem Patch, und die hatte ich leider nicht.




ja, das habe ich befürchtet, ich hatte die auch nicht. Darum hab ich das auch nicht weiterverfolgt.
Ich hab den Champion der Naaru damals ohne Gilde erspielt, nur Random und war auch sehr stolz. War auf einem kleinen Server.
Und einen Schlachtrufer hab ich auch noch. 

Alle neueren Quellen sprechen aber von der Akama-Quest nur nebenbei. Das macht mich stutzig. Wäre schön, wenn jemand, der das erst kürzlich beendet hat, dazu was sagen könnte.


----------



## numisel (7. November 2010)

Damit bist du, was PvP angeht, mal besser gewesen als ich  Und wirst es vermutlich immer noch sein, da ich das letzte BG mit 70 betreten habe...

Aber wie gesagt, die Titel haben einen sehr emotionalen Wert, da ich einige dieser Leute auch privat kenne, mit denen ich zusammen gespielt hab.


----------



## Shaila (7. November 2010)

Talin78 schrieb:


> Weil es damals doch eher schwierig war da ranzukommen. Daher haben den auch nicht so sehr viele. Die Titel waren noch etwas besonderes. Habe leider auch nur Champion der Naaru aber darüber freue ich mich. HDA hats leider nicht ganz gereicht.
> 
> Aber wenn ich den jetzt noch bekommen könnte, indem ich mit paar randoms auf 80 nen 30 Minuten rushrun durch ne Raidinstanz mache, wo man sich damals über wochen hinweg von Boss zu Boss weiter vorgetastet hat, würde ich mich nicht mehr über diesen Titel freuen können.



Also denkst du, dass deine Leistungen umsonst waren? Schade das viele so denken. Ich würde mich dennoch freuen, auch wenn es andere auf Einfacherem Weg bekommen könnten, denn meine damalige Leistung würde immer noch die gleiche Leistung bleiben, ich habe sie vollbracht und das, sowie die Erinnerung daran, kann mir keiner nehmen. Außerdem dient das Erfolgsdatum als ewiger Beweiß für meine Leistung. Wen also kümmern die anderen ? Genau: Dein Ego.


----------



## Talin78 (7. November 2010)

Meneleus01 schrieb:


> Also denkst du, dass deine Leistungen umsonst waren? Schade das viele so denken. Ich würde mich dennoch freuen, auch wenn es andere auf Einfacherem Weg bekommen könnten, denn meine damalige Leistung würde immer noch die gleiche Leistung bleiben, ich habe sie vollbracht und das, sowie die Erinnerung daran, kann mir keiner nehmen. Außerdem dient das Erfolgsdatum als ewiger Beweiß für meine Leistung. Wen also kümmern die anderen ? Genau: Dein Ego.



Hm. Es wird immer wieder rumgemeckert, dass alle Chars gleich sind. Jeder kann alles, jeder sieht gleich aus, Epics bekommt man als frisch 80 für lau. Da heben sich diese alten Titel doch noch ein wenig hervor. Könnte auch Feldkommandant (Allianz PvP Rang 10) einblenden.

Aber da du von Leistung sprichst: Nein die Leistung wäre heute nicht die selbe. Das wäre wie ein paar Gruppenquests in Drachenöde.

Edit: Das mit dem jetzt noch bekommen könnte bezog sich auf Hand von Ad'al, welchen ich auch nicht habe. Ich will den nicht, auch wenn ich ihn fast hatte. Aber was solls.


----------



## Cazor (7. November 2010)

warum willst den nicht? Ist doch vorm Addon nicht viel zu tun, da kann man sich doch an sowas ransetzen. Brauchst ja nicht einblenden. Der Titel sagt auch heutzutage nicht mehr viel aus, wer weiß denn noch wer Adal ist. Zwischen den heutigen Zerstörern, Lichtern und Bezwingern bleib ich eh beim Champion.


----------



## Talin78 (7. November 2010)

Die Leute die schon ein wenig länger WoW spielen wissen das schon. Wenn ich auf dein Registrierungsdatum schaue gehörst du auch zu den alten Hasen.Ich finde es gut, das die das rausgepatcht haben. Mit Kingslayer sollte das selbe passieren. Wobei..........hm..............hat ja eh fast jeder.


----------



## Cazor (6. September 2012)

Jahre später.. Ich habe einen Char, der die alte Phiolen der Ewigkeit Quest im Log und die Akama-Questreihe begonnen hatte. Stellt sich mir die Frage: Wann genau bekommt man den Titel eigentlich? Ich habe mit einem Gildie bissl was an der Reihe gemacht: Wir hatten beide die Phiolen der Ewigkeit im Gepäck (nicht teilbar, ID10445) und haben diese gestern abgegeben. Danach sind wir ins Schattenmondtal, um unseren Stand bei der Akamaquestreihe zu prüfen. Ich hatte zB Seher Udalo zu machen, dh ab Arkatraz. Sind dann in den SSC, um Seher Olum zu kontakten, hatten aber leider eine ID, in der er schon despawnt war. Jetzt müssen wir eine Woche warten.. Seher Olum gibt ja auch noch eine üppige Questreihe und daher wollt ich mal schaun, ob sich hier noch jemand erinnert, wie weit man diese Questreihe treiben muss, um den Titel zu erhalten. Muß ich auch A`lar (FDS) und Winterfrost (MH) töten? Ich lese da total unterschiedliche Angaben, der eine erhielt den Titel gleich nachdem er bei Olum war, der andre meint, die komplette folgende Questreihe.. Danke für Aufklärung: C


----------



## Valdrasiala (6. September 2012)

Hand von adal kannst du nicht mehr werden. Du musst bereits die Finale quest im Log haben, dann geht es noch. Wenn du noch nicht soweit bist, kannst du eben diese quest nicht mehr annehmen.


----------



## Cazor (6. September 2012)

Valdrasiala schrieb:


> Hand von adal kannst du nicht mehr werden. Du musst bereits die Finale quest im Log haben, dann geht es noch. Wenn du noch nicht soweit bist, kannst du eben diese quest nicht mehr annehmen.




 Die einzig relevante Quest ist die 10445 und die hab ich gestern abgegeben. Zu Hand von Adal gehört aber auch noch der 2. Queststrang (BT pre, Akama Reihe), der erhalten ist und noch gemacht werden kann. Eh das jetzt zu "geht"/"geht nicht"- gespamme wird: Meine Frage war, ob ich Alar und Winterfrost legen muß oder ob der Besuch bei Seher Olum reicht für den Titel. Fertig davon hab ich: http://wowdata.buffed.de/quest/Die-Phiolen-der-Ewigkeit-10445 http://wowdata.buffed.de/quest/Schattenmondtal/Schrifttafeln-von-Baari-10568 http://wowdata.buffed.de/quest/Festung-der-Stuerme/Seher-Udalo-10705 http://wowdata.buffed.de/quest/Schattenmondtal/Akamas-Versprechen-10708 Weiter ginge es bei: http://wowdata.buffed.de/quest/Schattenmondtal/Das-gefaehrdete-Geheimnis-10944


----------



## Valdrasiala (6. September 2012)

*entgeistert in den Raum guck*

Olun reicht eben nicht, du musst die beiden raidbosse töten, danach hört die questreihe plötzlich auf, damit man eben diesen Titel nicht mehr bekommt, um die BC "elite" etwas von der Menge der anderen Spieler abzuheben. 
/ironie


----------



## Cazor (6. September 2012)

Valdrasiala schrieb:


> *entgeistert in den Raum guck*
> 
> Olun reicht eben nicht, du musst die beiden raidbosse töten, danach hört die questreihe plötzlich auf, damit man eben diesen Titel nicht mehr bekommt, um die BC "elite" etwas von der Menge der anderen Spieler abzuheben.
> /ironie




In den Kommentaren hier und den Foren steht das so nicht, es gibt Leute, die diesen Titel erst kürzlich bekommen haben und denselben Queststand wie ich hatten. 
Ich weiß, dass es bei Xiri irgendwann die "ihr erfüllt die Voraussetzungen nicht" Meldung gibt, der Titel trotzdem erhalten wurde. 

Hier mal eine Quelle von vielen: http://eu.battle.net...20914625?page=1 

Hand von Adal: 
MH pre - abgehakt mit alter Quest +
BT pre - Stand Seher Olum 
*entgeistert zurückguckt*


----------



## Surfer im Datenhighway (6. September 2012)

ich weiß zwar nicht, was genau die voraussetzungen waren (hab den titel, seit es ihn gibt), bin mir jedoch ziemlich sicher, dass es die hyjal pre (phiolen von keal u vashi), sowie das ende der bt-pre (sprich der kill von furor winterfrost) war. nach abgabe dieser q, wurde man nach bt geschickt, erhielt die erste stufe des medallions von karabor und hatte somit die bt-pre beendet.

danach folgte der kill von akamas schemen und schließlich der illidan-kill. es lohnt sich jedoch trotzdem, die reihe abzuschließen, da das medallion in seiner letzten stufe, eine portfunktion zum schwarzen tempel erhält.


----------



## Valdrasiala (6. September 2012)

Wenn es inzwischen wieder geht, weil genug Leute in den Foren herumgeweint haben, sei doch froh und mach die Quests weiter. 
Mein bisheriges Wissen war, dass man den Titel nicht mehr bekommen kann, solange man nicht vor Patch 3.x.x die beiden Raidbosse tot hatte.


----------



## Surfer im Datenhighway (6. September 2012)

Valdrasiala schrieb:


> Wenn es inzwischen wieder geht, weil genug Leute in den Foren herumgeweint haben, sei doch froh und mach die Quests weiter.
> Mein bisheriges Wissen war, dass man den Titel nicht mehr bekommen kann, solange man nicht vor Patch 3.x.x die beiden Raidbosse tot hatte.



die quests konntest schon immer weiter machen, nur den titel gibts halt nimmer. ich hatte mit meinem twink, die reihe nochmal gespielt...eben wegen dem port, den titel bekam er allerdings nich (was ja mit den acc-weiten erfolgen jetzt sowieso egal ist). die ssc- / tk- pre (champion der naaru), hört einfach auf und kann nicht mehr beendet werden, da die quests nicht mehr existent sind.


----------



## Fredericus (6. September 2012)

Tach zusammen,

1. Ich finde es gut und richtig, dass verschiedene Titel nicht mehr erreichbar sind. Gründe wurden schon alle genannt. Mit den Lk Titeln ght mir das zu langsam. Es macht keine Freude sowas zu tragen, wenn die Masse diese Titel mit Cata Gear erreicht hat. Der einzige Titel den ich aus WotLK trage ist "der Unverwüstliche". Für den "Unsterblichen" leider keine Gruppe gefunden. Selbst die Moggerei wird doch schon zum Einheitsbrei mangels Fantasie und Kreativität der Spieler. Die meisten tragen die gleichen T-Sets.


2. Ich lese Classic- und BC-Elite. ich lach mich tot. Das einzige was ihr habt ist die Gnade der frühen Geburt, äh, des frühen Spiels. Was für eine Prahlerei. 



Fritzchen


----------



## Valdrasiala (6. September 2012)

Fredericus schrieb:


> 2. Ich lese Classic- und BC-Elite. ich lach mich tot. Das einzige was ihr habt ist die Gnade der frühen Geburt, äh, des frühen Spiels. Was für eine Prahlerei.



Da hat einer wohl meinen Thread nicht zu Ende gelesen *fg*


----------



## Cazor (6. September 2012)

So, ich habe im offiziellen Forum wieder eine andre Stelle der BT pre Questreihe für den Erfolg als Antwort bekommen:

Zitat *Amj*:



> Ich hab den Titel am 21.01.2012 bekommen.
> 
> Wenn ich mich recht erinnere kam ich gerade vom Winterfrost (MH) kill und sollte zur Abgabe einen NPC im Schattenmondtal vor BT besuchen.
> 
> ...




und für die Ungläubigen:


Zitat *Achanjiati:
*


> Hatte die Quest mit den Phiolen noch seit BC im Log. Die nicht teilbare
> Version davon.
> Kaels Flasche war auf der Bank, die zweite hab ich mir
> irgendwie nie geholt. Habe ich im Juni nachgeholt.
> ...


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (6. September 2012)

jup, es wurde nur die philenquest durch eine neue titelfreie ersetzt. hat man die alte im log geht es weiterhin.

wie das schon so lange her ist, das die leute das nicht mehr wissen^^


----------



## Cazor (6. September 2012)

ichbinnichtschuld schrieb:


> jup, es wurde nur die philenquest durch eine neue titelfreie ersetzt. hat man die alte im log geht es weiterhin.
> 
> wie das schon so lange her ist, das die leute das nicht mehr wissen^^




gewusst schon aber halt der Stand der BT pre war meine eigentliche Frage, den man erreichen muß. Die muß man ja auch machen.


----------



## Mofeist (7. September 2012)

was für eine leistung sich den Titel jetzt noch zu holen...

Blizz hätte es einfach so ändern sollen das der titel ab Stufe 71 nicht mehr erreichbar ist auch wenn man die quest noch von früher im log hatte..


----------



## Fedaykin (7. September 2012)

Mofeist schrieb:


> was für eine leistung sich den Titel jetzt noch zu holen...
> 
> Blizz hätte es einfach so ändern sollen das der titel ab Stufe 71 nicht mehr erreichbar ist auch wenn man die quest noch von früher im log hatte..



Darum geht es hier aber nicht...


----------



## Mofeist (7. September 2012)

-Scytale- schrieb:


> Darum geht es hier aber nicht...



Zu der Diskussion um den genauen Erhalt des Titels bei Stand 5.0.4 würde es aber gar nicht kommen wenn blizz wie damals angekündigt wirklich jede Möglichkeit den Titel zu erlangen rausgenommen hätte ,also gehts doch irgendwie genau darum.


----------



## kaepteniglo (7. September 2012)

Es geht halt nur, wenn du die Phiole seit 4 Jahren mit dir herumträgst und die Quest ebenfalls.


----------



## Fedaykin (7. September 2012)

Mofeist schrieb:


> Zu der Diskussion um den genauen Erhalt des Titels bei Stand 5.0.4 würde es aber gar nicht kommen wenn blizz wie damals angekündigt wirklich jede Möglichkeit den Titel zu erlangen rausgenommen hätte ,also gehts doch irgendwie genau darum.



Und wenn damals in 2002 eine albanische Terrorzelle einen erfolgreichen Angriff auf das damalige Blizzard HQ gemacht hätte, würden wir hier erst recht nicht diskutieren...kann gerne einen derartigen Beitrag aufmachen.


----------



## Mofeist (7. September 2012)

-Scytale- schrieb:


> Und wenn damals in 2002 eine albanische Terrorzelle einen erfolgreichen Angriff auf das damalige Blizzard HQ gemacht hätte, würden wir hier erst recht nicht diskutieren...kann gerne einen derartigen Beitrag aufmachen.



Man merkt an deinem kuriosen, ich nenn es mal, "Beispiel" das du mir tief in deinem Inneren recht geben willst, dich aber leider dannn doch nicht dazu durchringen kannst.


----------



## Dominar Rygel XVI (7. September 2012)

Mofeist schrieb:


> Zu der Diskussion um den genauen Erhalt des Titels bei Stand 5.0.4 würde es aber gar nicht kommen wenn blizz wie damals angekündigt wirklich jede Möglichkeit den Titel zu erlangen rausgenommen hätte ,also gehts doch irgendwie genau darum.



Nee. Es geht nicht um was wäre wenn wer wie wo wann hätte sollte müsste oder könnte sondern darum was gegenwärtig Tatsache ist und wie es tatsächlich geht.

Hätte Blizzard nach BC kein weiteres AddOn veröffentlicht, hätten sie die relevante Quest nie ersetzt, wäre es jetzt genau umgekehrt.
Hätten sie es ab 71 unmöglich gemacht hätten 70er sich ziehen lassen, hätte es den Titel nie gegeben würden wir auch gar nicht diskutieren.

Also welche Diskussion darfs sein? Oder bleiben wir lieber bei der (ursprünglich begonnenen) wie es heutzutage noch geht?


----------



## Fedaykin (7. September 2012)

Mofeist schrieb:


> Man merkt an deinem kuriosen, ich nenn es mal, "Beispiel" das du mir tief in deinem Inneren recht geben willst, dich aber leider dannn doch nicht dazu durchringen kannst.



falsch, darfst aber nochmal raten...vllt. klappts dieses mal.


----------



## Mofeist (7. September 2012)

-Scytale- schrieb:


> falsch, darfst aber nochmal raten...vllt. klappts dieses mal.



naja seis drum mir auch egal nu, im Endeffekt bleibt für Leute bei denen im Erfolg Jahr 09-XX steht nur ein müdes "gähn" oder "lol"


----------



## Surfer im Datenhighway (7. September 2012)

Mofeist schrieb:


> naja seis drum mir auch egal nu, im Endeffekt bleibt für Leute bei denen im Erfolg Jahr 09-XX steht nur ein müdes "gähn" oder "lol"



15.10.08 (da kam der erfolgspatch) müsste da stehn...alles andere war nach 3.0, mit neuen skillbäumen sowie dem größten nerf aller zeiten. also wenn wer 09 da stehen hat, der sollte sich NICHT über die leute aufregen, die die quest noch im log haben u lieber ruhig sein...


----------



## Mofeist (7. September 2012)

Surfer schrieb:


> 15.10.08 (da kam der erfolgspatch) müsste da stehn...alles andere war nach 3.0, mit neuen skillbäumen sowie dem größten nerf aller zeiten. also wenn wer 09 da stehen hat, der sollte sich NICHT über die leute aufregen, die die quest noch im log haben u lieber ruhig sein...



habe ich gesagt das bei mir 09 steht ? Wenn schon flamen wollen dann erstmal richtig lesen bitte. danke. Falls ich dich falsch verstanden habe tuts mir natürlich leid und dies gilt als hinfällig. im obrigen post meinte ich aufjedenfall leute die denn erfolg ab dem Datum 15.08.2008 geholt haben und nicht die welche ihn erst nachträglich aufgrund bugg gut geschrieben bekommen haben.

Btw buggte das erfolgssystem in den ersten wochen noch ein wenig daher habe ich leute mit erhalt des titels innerhalb der letzten 08 wochen<7monate mal ausgenommen. da bei mir im raid einige den titel auch erst im verlauf dieser wochen/monate 08 gutgeschrieben bekommen haben


----------



## Annovella (8. September 2012)

Mofeist schrieb:


> was für eine leistung sich den Titel jetzt noch zu holen...
> 
> Blizz hätte es einfach so ändern sollen das der titel ab Stufe 71 nicht mehr erreichbar ist auch wenn man die quest noch von früher im log hatte..





-Scytale- schrieb:


> Darum geht es hier aber nicht...



1. das und 2. war es auch nicht sooooooo imba, wie du es erzählst @ Mofeist.

Würde es einen Sunwell-Titel geben, wäre es noch etwas anderes. Weil SWP war wirklich hardcore. Dagegen war BT auch eher einfach. BT hatten zu ende TBC auch viele clear oder zumindest standen sie vor Rat oder Illidan. SWP eher nicht.

Aber was regt man sich auf über Spieler, die möglicherweise unverdient Titel bekommen? Dann dürft es seit S5 auch keinen Gladititel mehr geben & für Heildruiden schon seit Season 3 nicht mehr... ist ja schließlich so, als würde ein 70er gegen einen 85er spielen, ist ja unfair ne?


----------



## Surfer im Datenhighway (8. September 2012)

Annovella schrieb:


> 1. das und 2. war es auch nicht sooooooo imba, wie du es erzählst @ Mofeist.
> 
> Würde es einen Sunwell-Titel geben, wäre es noch etwas anderes. Weil SWP war wirklich hardcore. Dagegen war BT auch eher einfach. BT hatten zu ende TBC auch viele clear oder zumindest standen sie vor Rat oder Illidan. SWP eher nicht.
> 
> Aber was regt man sich auf über Spieler, die möglicherweise unverdient Titel bekommen? Dann dürft es seit S5 auch keinen Gladititel mehr geben & für Heildruiden schon seit Season 3 nicht mehr... ist ja schließlich so, als würde ein 70er gegen einen 85er spielen, ist ja unfair ne?



naja...ich hab meinen gladititel in der season 2 unverdient erhalten...warlock eben 

zu der zeit, als es den titel gab, hatten jetzt auch nicht soooo viele bt clear, nach dem 3.0 extremnerf, wars dann auch sehr einfach. aber du hast schon recht, sunwell war ne ganz andere nummer, dagegen war bt nicht wirklich schwer. wir hatten vor 3.0 noch muru down...für kj hats dann nimmer gereicht, da sich der raid auflöste....

aber mal im ernst...was ist ein titel denn überhaupt wert? gibt es überhaupt titel, auf die man sich was einbilden könnte? 

hand von a´dal:   	
einfach ein titel, der zeigt, dass man zu der zeit schon gespielt hat.... nach 3.0 konnte ihn jeder holen, der ihn wollte.

skarabäusfürst: 	
ich kann mich noch an riesige transwellen erinnern, die leute sind mit st80 auf leere server, deren aq-tore noch verschlossen waren... der titel sagt also auch    nix aus

der wahnsinnige:   
schon lange kein problem mehr, darkmoonquests geben massig ruf und shen´dralar wurde entfernt... also leicht zu holen.

herold der titanen: 
man benötigt nen 80er char... die neuen skillbäume erledigen den rest, schon die cata skillbäume waren viel stärker als zu wotlk. 

gladiator:   			
früher konnte man viel tricksen, dazu noch die richtige klasse und ein wenig spielverständnis, schon war man gladiator

so könnte ich noch ne weile weiter machen... aber von den neueren titeln, will ich erst garnicht sprechen. mein lieblingstitel ist irgendwie immernoch champion der naaru.... und so soll sich eben jeder den titel einblenden, den er selbst am schönsten findet, wirklich "imba" ist keiner davon.


----------



## Cazor (8. September 2012)

so, hiers der Char, wird heute 85.
http://eu.battle.net...us/Cysza/simple 
Champion der Naaru ist er eh von damals und ich habe ihn lange auf 70 gelassen, um den Adaltitel fertig zu machen. 

Gelevelt hab ich ihn dann nur, weil ich Loque`nak zähmen wollte. 
Hatte halt nie Zeit für den Kleinen aber jetzt ginge es. Hand von Adal möchte ich der Vollständigkeit halber, ich habe beide Reihen damals begonnen, der Char war aber nur für RP, Geschäfte etc. da und hatte keinen Raidanschluß. 
Erst Ende BC hatte er die Möglichkeit, irgendwo mitzugehen. 
Main war Tank und der war ausgelastet, hat aber im Gegensatz zu diesem Char eben kaum gequestet, weil das einfach übel langsam ging. 

So jetzt habe ich die Ausgangsdiskussion zur Genüge dargestellt, mein Main trägt Schrecken der Meere, Unverwüstliche oder am liebsten Champion von Ulduar (beste Raid ever!). 

Hand von Adal wird wohl nie ein Char einblenden aber es reizt halt, das endlich zu beenden (zumal ich vll Fraktionswechsel machen will irgendwann mit der Jägerin und dann is Questlog weg). 
Denn ich habs ja auch irgendwann mal angefangen. 

Was da für (ironische??) Elitesprüche kommen oder dergleichen Vorurteile mehr tut hier überhaupt nichts zur Sache. 
Ich habe diese Questreihe im Log und fertig. Was meine Erfolge zu älteren WoW Daten angeht könnt ihr ja in meine Heldentaten schaun.

Und damit ihr mich auch alle richtig fett flamen könnt, das hier ist mein Main seit 3 Jahren oder so: http://eu.battle.net...s/Brynne/simple 

Nicht vergessen, ich habe 1 Jahr und 3 Monate Rift / SWtOR gespielt und WoW Pause gemacht.


----------

